# Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error No Booting & No POST



## evewin89 (Dec 24, 2013)

*fbcdn-profile-a.akamaihd.net/hprofile-ak-ash2/s32x32/1116424_1155698493_1076709654_q.jpg

*Evewin Lakra*BIOSTAR Mobo And AMD CPU. No Booting Sound is coming,No POST.

6 days back I got into this  problem & I still Don't Have The Solution To Fix This issue. My Biostar Pc is not booting........(No Booting Sound is coming) I tried  everything I know. but its not letting me to even enter BIOS. all the fans and optical drives gets power. No display on the monitor. when I start my computer and press the power button to boot my computer I  can only see the keyborad LED Flashes just ONCE and after that Nothing  happens and every fan spins,out of 6 MOBO LED's 4 RED LED LIGHTS GLOW (2  Mobo Lights are off) according to my biostar TA785G3 HD manual says its  a abnormal cpu/chipset error. But No Beep (POST)   What should I Do. My config is: AMD ATHLON X4 630 Biostar TA785G3 HD (MoBo) Corsair 400 watt power supply. 

Already CLEARED CMOS but same  problem. Now when I observed the LED's of my biostar TA785G3HD MOBO  after reading the manual I found out that the Last 2 LED's are not  lighting up. (its has 6 LED's) & the Last 2 LED's are in "Off State"  which Indicates "Abnormal Cpu Chipset Error biostar" Anyway to fix it ?  or buying a new Mobo & a CPU will Solve the issue ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

reinsert the cpu and assemble from begnning.
tried bios jumper??


----------



## maheshn (Dec 24, 2013)

1. Try removing all the RAM from your system and powering on... If it gives a long beep or few beeps, it means the board is functional and there is an issue with the RAM. 

2. If still no response, try an alternate power supply. 

3. If still no response means board or CPU will have a problem. (CPU going bad is usually very rare).

Good luck with your troubleshooting


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2013)

Give your motherboard for repairs. Its a typical biostar MB failure.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 26, 2013)

Already did this but the same problem.
No Boot No Post.
Tried to power on the PC by connecting only the CPU but still the CPU fans spins and the Mobo indicated Shows 4 LED's in Red and 2 LED are not glowing which indicates Abnormal CPU/chipsent error.
What I'm not understanding is that I never overclocked my computer and never used any cheap PSU then how my mobo fried I still don't know the answer. by the way I don't have an additional 24 Pin PSU but I'll try to take my Board and CPU to some computers shop near my house and will tell that computer shop guy to test my board and cpu with his PSU. Hope I'll be able to find my solution to my problem soon.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

if your board is under warranty, then you may need to rma your mobo as sorcerer said


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> if your board is under warranty, then you may need to rma your mobo as sorcerer said



I Don't think its under warranty as I've bought this board on 7th June 2010 from [h=3]_VEDANT_ COMPUTERS Kolkata (& I Live in Jamshedpur) now its been more than 3 years.[/h]on the back of the mobo its written 3 years warranty provided by Abacus peripherals.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

I think i kinda have the similar prob, no display no post, only leds glow, fans spin and opd opens/closes...i removed bothn ram sticks, no sounds/beeps are present the cpu fan is working does this mean the mobo is working( i mean can it be that the mobo is supplying power but not functioning)? or maybe psu?
my mobo has no leds as yours, so i cant even determine the problem, or maybe my proccy is dead, but i heard that its rare


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error No Booting &amp; No POST*



evewin89 said:


> I Don't think its under warranty as I've bought this board on 7th June 2010 from *VEDANT COMPUTERS Kolkata (& I Live in Jamshedpur) now its been more than 3 years.*
> 
> on the back of the mobo its written 3 years warranty provided by Abacus peripherals.



> Try with a different PSU.

> Do you have any network or audio card installed? Did you tried reassembling the PC?


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error No Booting &amp; No POST*



flyingcow said:


> I think i kinda have the similar prob, no display no post, only leds glow, fans spin and opd opens/closes...i removed bothn ram sticks, no sounds/beeps are present the cpu fan is working does this mean the mobo is working( i mean can it be that the mobo is supplying power but not functioning)? or maybe psu?
> my mobo has no leds as yours, so i cant even determine the problem, or maybe my proccy is dead, but i heard that its rare


Many people have the same problem (I've searched the internet for solutions but this is a problem which cannot be solved easily. 
today I'll do my last try to fix my PC and if I'm unsuccessful then Its better for me to go for a new build.
Still I'm not getting how this happened I never Overclocked my PC & I was using a very good brand (Corsair PSU)
My old HCL Beanstalk still runs and My Own AMD Build Failed me.



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Try with a different PSU.
> 
> > Do you have any network or audio card installed? Did you tried reassembling the PC?



I don't have different 24 pin PSU I have the PSU of my Old HCL Beanstalk
(20 Pin) but its not compatible with my AMD Mobo.
I've checked My PSU by sorting the Green And Black Pin and by connecting the two case fans my computer and when I switched on my PSU the fan runs I've not checked with a multi-meter though.

No I don't have any Network Card or any other Gfx card.
I've already did reassembling parts of my computer and still the same error.
No Boot No POST.
Now I'm pretty sure there is a problem with my Mobo Bios Chip which may have got corrupted and its not detecting the CPU hence showing the debug LED light "Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error" & there is no way to fix it.
The best solution will be for me is to buy a new AM3 Compatible Mobo.
so any suggestion in buying a a motherboard which will support my
AMD athlon x4 630 (ADX630WFG) CPU.
Brands which I'm now looking for is Gigabyte,ASUS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

^ Get the board checked locally. If it's a BIOS corruption error, it will cost ~700-900 to replace the chip.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error No Booting &amp; No POST*



evewin89 said:


> Many people have the same problem (I've searched the internet for solutions but this is a problem which cannot be solved easily.
> today I'll do my last try to fix my PC and if I'm unsuccessful then Its better for me to go for a new build.
> Still I'm not getting how this happened I never Overclocked my PC & I was using a very good brand (Corsair PSU)
> My old HCL Beanstalk still runs and My Own AMD Build Failed me.
> ...



I actually found that the PSU was at fault and replaced it with a spare hcl 240w PSU...itws working fine now 
check here-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/180302-changing-parts-form-2-pcs-troubleshooting-urgent.html#post2050386


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error No Booting &amp; No POST*



flyingcow said:


> I actually found that the PSU was at fault and replaced it with a spare hcl 240w PSU...itws working fine now
> check here-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/180302-changing-parts-form-2-pcs-troubleshooting-urgent.html#post2050386



Just now came home,went to one electrician shop with my
Corsair CX400W PSU to test its voltages and after testing all the
24Pin Mobo Power Connector + 4Pin CPU Connector,the electrician said the PSU is Fine. (It presented the same voltages in each pin which was mentioned in the Mobo manual)
Now I'm left with 2 Culprits.
1. Either My Biostar TA785G3HD Mobo is Faulty (After using it for 3.5 Years)
or
2. My AMD Athlon x4 630 is faulty. (I know its rare for CPU to fail as my cpu still gets hot when I switch on my computer)

Both the parts are now out of warranty.
So according to you people what should I do now ?
*Should I buy:
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard*
*(Flipkart Price:Rs. 4395)*
or
*Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Motherboard*
*(Flipkart Price:Rs. 3000)*
*To pair it with my 3.5 Years old AMD Athlon x4 630*

Or
*Should I buy a completely New System (Mobo+CPU) *?
Eg.
*Mobo:Gigabyte/Asus
CPU:AMD FX 8350 Or Intel 3.5 GHz LGA1155 Core i7 3770K
I mostly work in adobe PhotoShop and other adobe video editing programs.*

If I have to buy a new rig then my Budget will be approx 35k
(Including CPU+Mobo+Ram)
(Excluding HDD,PSU,System Case)
*But I don't think my Corsair 400 watt power supply will be able to handle FX 8350 or Intel i7 3770K.
waiting for your suggestions.*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 30, 2013)

dont use larger fonts. we are not blind.
if you plan on gaming and multitasking a lot, get a new cpu+ mobo. if the power of  your current cpu is enough for you, then get a compatible mobo. no need to waste money there.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> dont use larger fonts. we are not blind.
> if you plan on gaming and multitasking a lot, get a new cpu+ mobo. if the power of  your current cpu is enough for you, then get a compatible mobo. no need to waste money there.


Now I'm thinking to buy a new mobo that will be compatible with my AMD x4 630,so that I can run my pc very soon and may be in between the month of April-June 2014 I'll build a new PC this option will be the best for me I guess
& don't worry large fonts won't make your eyes hurt


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error No Booting &amp; No POST*



flyingcow said:


> I actually found that the PSU was at fault and replaced it with a spare hcl 240w PSU...itws working fine now
> check here-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/180302-changing-parts-form-2-pcs-troubleshooting-urgent.html#post2050386



I finally found which part of my computer is faulty:
Its NOT the Biostar motherboard but the main culprit of this problem is "AMD Athlon ii x4 630 Processor"

On 18th December 2013 I Turned off my computer normally
(at around 9:00 P.M. Indian Standard Time) and when I switched on my P.C. on the same day at around 11:00 P.M. I'm Not Getting P.O.S.T. (Power On Self Test) (No Beep No Post) the cpu fan spins,
the system fan spins,the motherboard power up,Processor gets Hot but No POST.      
At 1st I thought its a small problem so I Cleared the CMOS but still the problem remained.
That time I thought my Biostar TA785G3 HD Ver. 5.x Motherboard is having some problem and that is why I'm not able to "boot" or able to enter "BIOS setup" but after trying my level best I finally know that my Amd Athlon ii x4 630 Processor is faulty.
#################
I've bought this Amd Athlon ii x4 630 Processor from:
"Vedant Computers Sales Pvt Ltd"
 (033) 22129832    
26, Near Chandni Crossing, Ganesh Chandra Avenue, Dharmatala, Kolkata 700013
#################
I've bought this Amd Athlon ii x4 630 Processor On: 7th June 2010.

I've Never Overclocked my Amd Athlon ii x4 630 Processor.
It was running in STOCK-Speed from the begining till 18th December 2013.
if my processor is out of warranty then what should I do ?

Let me tell you,how I found that My AMD Athlon ii x4 630 Processor is faulty.
I've already checked my Corsair CX 400W PSU (Power Supply Unit) with a technician who checked all the voltages of the PSU and its working Fine.

On 21st January 2014 I travelled to Ranchi from my city Jamshedpur I took my Motherboard,Processor and Ram to one computer shop who sells AMD stuffs (The Computer Shop Person Installed my CPU in a brand new "Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard" and its showing the same result that is, its not Booting Beeping Or POSTING,
Then the shopkeeper opened his Brand new pack of one AMD Sempron processor and he intalled in in the New Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard,it POSTED right up and Then I told him to put the New Sempron Processor in my Biostar TA785G3 HD Ver. 5.x motherboard and my board also POSTED and Beeped so the end result is that my Amd Athlon ii x4 630 Processor is faulty.
My AMD Computer Configuration Which I was running:
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 630
MotherBoard: Biostar TA785G3 HD Ver. 5.x
Power Supply Unit: Corsair CX 400W
RAM/Memory: 2GB X 1 Stick DDR3 1333Mhz Corsair
HDD: Western Digital Green Hard Disk.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2014)

only solution is to find an used Athlon II X4 / Phenom II X4 cpu on forums / olx / quikr or any other classified ads website but your best bet is online community forums.


----------



## evewin89 (Feb 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> only solution is to find an used Athlon II X4 / Phenom II X4 cpu on forums / olx / quikr or any other classified ads website but your best bet is online community forums.



Sorry For replying late:
*"AMD RIG Busted On Stock Speed" ((( Problem Solved )))*


*3.bp.blogspot.com/-xoY3zjF7W64/UxAOzouX8VI/AAAAAAAALAQ/KZIzR706pGc/s1600/AMD+RIG+Busted+On+Stock+Speed+Problem+Solved+Pic.jpg​ If You've not watched my Video about
How  My "AMD RIG Busted On Stock Speed" Without OverClocking On 18th  December 2013 After Using it in "Stock Speed" For the Past 3.5 Years  Then Take A Look At That Video And In This Blog Post I'll tell you guys  about how I finally managed to Solve my AMD Computer Problem On 22nd Feb  2014.


It Took Me Around "2 Months" To Solve This Problem.
and  because of this I was So "Frustrated" on AMD that I even called them  "Cheater" and they don't know how to make "Processors" But now
"I  Take back My words" because "AMD Global Team" Finally Helped Me To Solve  my Problem By Replacing My Faulty Processor that was 3.5 Years Old.
I  know AMD Give 3 Years Warranty And My Faulty Processor Gave Up in 3.5  Years Then How I was able to get the Replacement From AMD ?
The Answer is Simple:
I Never Spoke Any False Statement in My Entire RMA Process.
Though,When I 1st Applied For My RMA Of My Faluty AMD Processor They "REFUSED" To Replace My Faulty Processor Because It was
"Out  Of Warranty" But after watching "My Video","My Blog Post" And The  "Conversations" That I've Had With The "AMD Global Team" About
My Problem,They Finally Accepted My RMA And Approved it.
It Took Me Around 11 Days To Get A New Working C.P.U. From AMD.
Now  Few Of You Guys May Be Thinking If Anyone Do "OverClocking" And "Burn"  Your CPU Or "Bent" Or "Break" Your "CPU Pins" By Improper Installation  Then also you're eligible for the Replacement Under
"AMD Global TEAM" ?
The Answer is Simply "NO"
Because  My AMD Processor was Never-Ever been "OverClocked" And Because They Saw  My "Video" in which I clearly Explained what I've faced By Using This  AMD Computer For 3.5 Years and I even Told them what I did earlier To  Solve My AMD Computer Problem When It Got Busted On 18th Of December  2013.
Then Only They Made the decision to replace my Faulty AMD Processor.

Because "The Truth" Will Always "Win" No Matter What.
(Exception: Country "India") Where "Truth" Hardly Win's 

I Thank The "AMD Global Team" For All The Help They've Provided Me To Replace My Faulty Processor And Finally I Like To Thank
"Accel  FrontLine" Team For Replacing My Faulty Unit With A Brand New Working  Processor And I Hope This One Will Last Me At-least 2 Years From Now  (Fingers Crossed).
Thankyou Jesus
Thankyou AMD GLOBAL TEAM
Thankyou Abacus Peripherals (Ranchi)
Thankyou All For Your Support For The Past 2 Months Including Members Of:
Tom's Hardware
Digit Forum
People Like:
+RodneyDickson
& few others.......!!!!!!!!!

((( Peace )))
Info Source: Evewin Photo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats! Why so many double quotes, most of them are absolutely unnecessary?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 28, 2014)

congrats  so you got the same cpu back, right?


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Re: Abnormal CPU/Chipset Error No Booting &amp; No POST*



rijinpk1 said:


> congrats  so you got the same cpu back, right?



Yes Got the same CPU but I think the rev. is little bit different. 

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks.
when I feel excited about something I don't mind give Extra Quotes is my writings 
after all it was a long battle when you don't have your precious own created DATA with you for the past 2 Months and finally able to solve your computer problem.Expect this type of writings from people like me 
enjoy the day.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats bro for your efforts  enjoy using the new cpu.


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> Congrats bro for your efforts  enjoy using the new cpu.



Thanks man.....!!!!!!
now my 1TB WD Green HDD is almost full.
Thinking to buy a new one may be 1TB Green Or 1TB Blue.
The thing is WD has reduced its warranty on their HDD.
Earlier it was  3 years to 5 years limited warranty on WD products but now I see only 2 years on WD Green & Blue Drives and only Black drives have 5 years warranty but the Black drives are very expensive.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2014)

every manufacturers have followed the same path except some Hitachi HDDs which have 3 years warranty but they are not widely available and may be of version with 1TB+. So you better get WD Blue.


----------

